# universal block heaters for motorcycles/scooters?



## redfishsc (Jan 14, 2008)

This cold weather is killing me in the morning with cold starts. I drive a Schwinn Graduate scooter a whole mile every day to work/school, and was wondering if I could retrofit a block heater made for cars (universal aftermarket). 50cc engine., any tips?


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Jan 14, 2008)

Never heard of someone wanting to do that...Considering how small the oil pan is on a scooter, you definitely don't want to use too large a block heater!  Try and find one meant for a sub-compact car - like a Yugo! 

Personally, if it's cold enough to want to plug in a motorcycle, I'd take the bus!


----------



## dbriski (Jan 14, 2008)

Use an electric blanket, cheap and easy.


----------



## redfishsc (Jan 14, 2008)

David, the electric blanket sounds good but this scooter is stored outdoors with only the OEM supplied cover, so if it rains, there will be trouble.


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Jan 14, 2008)

Did a little digging, and found some magnetic-mount block heaters, so you don't have to dig a hole in your oil pan, and have a cord hanging down!  

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B000BOABS6?smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER&tag=nextag-auto-20&linkCode=asn

http://www.jcwhitney.com/webapp/wcs...D=231000000&productId=2000836&catalogId=10101


----------



## redfishsc (Jan 14, 2008)

Hmmm, I saw those once but wasn't sure if they would be overkill, but the one at JCWhitney said it does not exceed 250F, which is plenty safe. Thanks Maxwell, I may be getting one of those very soon.


----------



## DWK5150 (Jan 15, 2008)

A motor that small just get a battery heater blanket.


----------

